# 14 Month old, nursing, mom no period...when?



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

I love that my 14 month old daughter is nursing. We have a great nursing relationship, but I miss my fertility. Ever since her 1st birthday I have had baby fever.

I know there is no way to know when my period will return, but boy oh boy would I like to know at least a time frame. The few people I have talked to were actually surprised that my period hasn't resumed, and ofcourse my friends think it is odd...but they really don't know better, and don't listen when I tell them it is rather normal for the mom of a baby who nurses regularly and at night.

I am not looking to wean, since I want to allow my daughter to nurse freely, I guess I just want to know that others feel this way and it is normal and that ONE DAY I will be fertile again.....

So how long can this unfertile phase go on for?

Thanks for listening, I was trying to figure out what board to post to, but the ttc seems more for those that actaully have a "chance" of conceiving....and the infertility board didn't seem right either.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

if it makes you feel better, the average time for a nursing woman to get her cycles back is 14.5 months. so you're still right there with the pack!
i got my first sign of AF at 15 months, but then didn't ovulate until about 20 months.
it will come back. really. and even though you have baby fever, your cycles will come back when your body is ready, and that's a good feeling, knowing that you can trust your body.
i do know several women who didn't get their cycles back until the 2 year mark. i had so hoped to be one of those!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

It was two and half years for me. You are perfectly normal.
Honest!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I was 18 months and dd is still a frequent nurser. When this question has been asked it seemed to range from 6 - 24/28 months...

Some TTC's do seem to nightwean in a effort to get their periods to return...but will probably return soon without doing that.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

When I went in for my 6 week check-up after ds was born my midwife told me that if you go longer than 4 hours between feedings your homone levels can fall enough to release an egg.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

not totally true when babe is older. It returns eventually. I got mine back and we are 2-4 hours day and night still.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

My daughter is 18 months old and I just got my first one today. My friend who was EBF got hers at 3 months. Everyone is different.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds was almost 2 before I got mine back.


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

DS was 18 months when mine came back. And I have heard that the first cycles are not always fertile ones. You'll get there!


----------



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone for sharing!! I feel a bit more normal now....I guess all I can do is wait. I guess my body will tell me when it is ready for another child.

I really like this board, you ladies are great!!!


----------



## 2eboysmom (Jun 17, 2003)

I just got mine back last week at 2 years, 1 month. It was 2 years with my first and then I had 5 periods before getting pregnant with my second. We are very excited to start working on number 3. Of course I got my period the day I was leaving for a beach/camping trip. Make sure you have some supplies in the house since you never know when it will return. Be patient and good luck!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I got mine with ds at 6 mos, then one at 12, then 15, 18, 19, 20 then preggo







With dd they came back at 15 mos and have been regular ever since.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Got mine at 18 months. My friend got pregnant when her ds was 22 months, even though she was nursing and her period hadn't returned.


----------



## mamajune (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm so glad you asked. I was wondering the same thing, although I am not trying for another babe yet. My dd turned 1 today, still nursing and no period. I nursed ds until almost 2 years old and got my period back after 6 months the first time.

Thanks for the info everyone and good luck to you,

June


----------



## ameriejane (Aug 2, 2003)

removed by user


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom2Lily_
*So how long can this unfertile phase go on for?
*
I don't know, but dd is 23 months and still no sign of her


----------



## rrr (Aug 8, 2003)

boy, are you lucky and don't even know it! and boy, is your big baby lucky and you don't know how much!

we were at the international la leche conference in san francisco in july where top unicef person spoke on breastfeeding and international mother and child health. one point was that studies show that between 3 and 5 years between siblings provides for optimal health for both mom and baby.

it's really, really good for the baby to be the baby for at least three years. if you read about breastfeeding and nurturing in our closest primate relatives, you see this. orangutans, for example, nurse 1 baby for at least 5 years. they go 5-8 years between.

don't cofuse modern society with the real human norm.

enjoy this intimate time with your firstborn, which will all too quickly pass.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rrr_
*we were at the international la leche conference in san francisco in july where top unicef person spoke on breastfeeding and international mother and child health. one point was that studies show that between 3 and 5 years between siblings provides for optimal health for both mom and baby.
*
Do you know where I can learn more about this? Maybe it'll help lessen the baby fever.......I've always wanted closer to 2 years spacing but at this point i think it'll be at least 3.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

You've already received lots of good responses, but I just wanted to share - my dd is almost 23 months, and I just had my first post partum period. My daughter also still nurses throughout the night, anywhere from 1-3 times, unless she is sick (then it's much more!).


----------



## tausborn (Aug 10, 2003)

I went 14 months before starting my cycle after my second baby, who I nursed fulltime, until I put her in daycare so I could do some work from home. Two weeks after she started daycare which cut our breastfeeding time in half I could tell I was ovulating. And, suddenly, I was on a regular cycle again. The connection between my cycle and the sudden reduction in breastfeeding was as clear as night and day.

With my first baby, whom I also nursed full time, I got my cycle back when she was 3 months old. Go figure!


----------



## strawberriemama (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for bringing up the subject-my Doctor told me it would return at around 9 months; and my son is 11 1/2 months old and there's still no sign of her!


----------



## krolissa (Sep 30, 2002)

17 months here...but I think I was still anovulatory for a while. We conceived the "new one" at 24 months.


----------

